# Sig P226 vs. HK USP



## CohibaMan (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi guys, I'm new to this forum and currently live in southeastern PA (temporary transplant from WI).

I'm looking to purchase either a SIG P226 or an HK USP 9mm (please don't start up another caliber debate). The primary functions are home defense and plinking. What are your thoughts, pros, and cons for each?

Thanks in advance.

Mike


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I have never shot a SIg, but I have had other DA/SA guns. I do have a compact USP 9mm, and I had a fullsize USP 9mm up until last week. I bought a new gun, and had to pay for it somehow, so I sold the fullsize USP (I like the compact better, because the grip is thinner, so I kept that one).

It was a little bit too big for my hands. But, I also find the Sig to be a bit too big. Both are good guns, and if they fit your hand, either would be a good choice.

One thing I like about the USP is the frame mounted safety - that's why I bought them. I like being able to keep the gun cocked and locked (gun cocked w/ the safety on). Only frame mounted safeties really work well for this. The Sig will not be able to do this.

Both guns are both pretty expensive, and the mags are about the same cost (the Sig mags may be a bit more expensive, not sure). 

U'll have to see which fits your hand the best - I have Walthers and that HK compact - I LOVE the mag release underneath the trigger guard. I find it so much easier than the standard button release (only gun I have w/ that kinda mag release is my Glock 34). Some people have a hard time transitioning to this type of mag release, but once ya do - it is SO much easier.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll second most of what Shipwreck said (though I'm not a big fan of the HK mag release). Both are very high-quality pistols, but the "cocked and locked" capability of some of the USP variants is a definite advantage in my eyes.

Not sure how much defensive training you'll be doing, or how much of your plinking will be defense-oriented. I had a SIG P226 a few years back and found it just too large and cumbersome, and with an awkward trigger action, for really good defensive shooting. I do have smaller hands, and I much prefer a short-trigger gun (like some of the USP variants) to a traditional DA pistol like most of the P226s.

Is there a particular reason you are fixated on these two guns to the exclusion of all others? There are quite a few excellent 9mm pistols that will serve your purposes for less money (dollars you can spend on training or practice ammo). The Springfield XD pops immediately to mind, as does the Glock 17. Both are also short-trigger guns, and easier to shoot well for most people than TDA guns like the P226.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Either gun will serve you well. They are both well made and dependable. 

My vote goes for the USP. I have a USP now and have had Sigs in the past, I prefer the HK.


----------



## CohibaMan (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys.


```
Is there a particular reason you are fixated on these two guns to the exclusion of all others?
```
Both models appear to get very high marks, no matter where I search. I'm not opposed to other makes in general, it's just that I have always leaned towards the HK USP for my second 9mm. Then a friend suggested I look at the SIG P226. The extra $ for either one is not a problem since I prefer a quality piece rather than the savings.

The reason for the post is to get opinions on both makes from some of you that have first-hand experience with either one or possibly both.

Anyway, I'm still torn. Hell, maybe I'll get both - a 45 and the other a 9mm!

Mike


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, just get 'em both, then decide. I had a Sig 220 in stainless .45 once and it was quite accurate but I wasn't crazy about the way it pointed and it was very heavy. Sold it.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

CohibaMan said:


> Thanks for the replies guys.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


You cannot go wrong with ether. I like the HK better and like having a gun cocked and locked. I went with HK and have been very happy with it!


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Buy both, and send me the one you like the least. :mrgreen:


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Getting both is the only solution to this problem. They are both great pistols.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

So, what have U decided?


----------



## CohibaMan (Jul 9, 2006)

I went to the gun shop after work again today, but they were short-handed and extremely busy - filling paintball tanks. All I could do is drool on the glass.

It all boils down to which gun fits me better. I’ve held both before, but not at the same time. If the HK fits better, I’ll go with the HK. If the SIG fits better, I’ll have another decision: black or all stainless. The all stainless is significantly heavier than the all black (42.2 oz vs 34 oz), so I want to see how it feels compared to all black.

I’ll let you guys know once I pull the trigger (pun intended).:mrgreen: 

Mike


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, kewl.

There is a definite weight difference since one is polymer.


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

I also like the HK USP Compact better than the full size. I love Sigs, but I shoot the USPc better.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Well, both are expensive. Make sure you have eliminated anything else you might want first!


----------



## CohibaMan (Jul 9, 2006)

I have relatively big hands so the compacts are out.


----------



## CohibaMan (Jul 9, 2006)

Well, I droped by another shop tonight that had both the HK USP and the SIG P226. Now that I got a chance to compare them side-by-side, it's an easy choice. Although the HK fits nice, the SIG is a much better fit (at least for me).

The P226 that they have is new, all black with stainless slide. They are asking $699 plus tax, complete. They'll order a two-tone, all stainless for me at $885 plus tax, complete. By _complete_, I mean they don't charge for the background check, etc.

Are these good prices?

Mike


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I never bought a SIg before, so I don't really know the price.

For some real world prices, check out www.gunsamerica.com - there will be low and high prices - but if ya look at enough of a model, it will give U an idea of what is fair.

Is the 2 tone worth almost an extra $200 for ya, though?


----------



## CohibaMan (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the link Shipwreck, I'll poke around there a bit.

BTW, the two-tone adds the stainless frame, which makes the gun 1/2 pound heavier.

Mike


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

So, what did ya end up buying?


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I never bought a SIg before, so I don't really know the price.
> 
> For some real world prices, check out www.gunsamerica.com - there will be low and high prices - but if ya look at enough of a model, it will give U an idea of what is fair.
> 
> Is the 2 tone worth almost an extra $200 for ya, though?


Shipwreck, why did you do that? You had to give me yet another web site to spend endless hours on drooling at guns I can't have. Shame on you... oh, by the way. Thanks for the link. Cool site.:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

- Yes, it is contagious. I sometimes just cruise the pages there to look at the pictures


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I thought my paws were pretty big ( I wear XXL gloves) and I preferred the full sized H&Ks or any other pistol. I came across a deal on an H&K USP Compact and to be quite honest, it fits pretty well. My little finger does tend to curl up under the bottom of the magazine, but I'm finding that provides some extra support and I actually shoot it better.


----------

